
Taliban Forgets to BCC, Accidentally Reveals Mailing List Members - sethbannon
http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-reveal-identities-mailing-list-members/story?id=17737950#.UKZzf-Oe_ND
======
chris_wot
If someone hits reply all, then you now well _that_ will go. You'll have a
whole bunch of journalists telling everyone to stop pressing "reply-all", then
others will tell everyone that they should stop with the notifications to stop
replying all...

A masterful terrorist attack on the mailboxes of government and the press, I
would say. Darn terrorists.

------
swohns
This reads like an onion article.

